

Tiny feature in iOS 6 will change everything - abijlani
http://www.gmacf33.co.uk/post/24982836976/ios6-change-everything

======
tartuffe78
"The fact that the App Store integrated with social networks puts it ahead of
all the competition."

I'm glad iOS is getting these features, but this article is just fanboy-ism.

The Play Store has a dedicated share button that lets you easily share to any
social, communication, etc. App you have on your phone. I click it, I select
Twitter, and I click "Tweet".

Other things like paging, feature graphics, have already been in Android for
awhile as well.

I don't mind companies borrowing from each other, and obviously Android has
still borrowed way more from Apple than Apple has borrowed from Android, but
some of these bloggers don't even look at the other platforms before they
write these circle jerks.

------
gmqc
Hey, author of the post here.

It's nice to see some people picking up on the satirical nature of the post. I
like to think I take an objective view of technologies and try not to stay
loyal to any specific brand or company. For a while, I would have considered
myself an Android fanboy - take that, those who took this seriously! - but
have since moved to a more open view. I do think iOS 6 is important, and, the
last part about me getting thinking about going for the next iPhone is
actually true, but I am currently using Android and work with several Android
developers so am closer to that platform right now - and yes, I understand
intents pretty well -- just saying. It's needless to say I find it hilarious
that some people were non-ironically calling me an Apple fanboy. I'm glad you
had an opinion about the post, anyway.

tankbot: re Passbook: this may actually be the game changer.

------
ConstantineXVI
Hm, like this sort of share button? <http://i.imgur.com/BsQZd.png>

------
DominikR
"The fact that the App Store integrated with social networks puts it ahead of
all the competition. But, not only does it put it ahead now, it puts it ahead
indefinitely."

On Android I get the option to share an app from the app store via Facebook,
Twitter, Dropbox, Google+, Gmail, text message, Bluetooth, Google Drive ....

------
untog
I don't want to jump on this bandwagon of "fanboy!" chanting, but it does
exasperate me a little some times how little-known Android's "intents" feature
is. It is genuinely fantastic, and underused even by Android developers
themselves- I never stop being frustrated that I can't make a shortcut
directly to Instagram's camera screen.

iOS really has no equivalent, beyond these hard-coded intents for Facebook and
Twitter. It's a real shame.

------
myko
I'm pretty sure this post is satirical.

~~~
DominikR
I'm not sure after reading it again .. might be a case of:

<http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Poes_Law>

------
tankbot
Did I miss something in this article? How is the app store being _slightly_
prettier "going to change everything?"

There weren't any real game changers in the iOS announcement but if I had to
pick one it would be passbook.

